# Epson Perfection 1260 Scanner Install

## Wako

Ok, I made the dumb mistake of trying to use the Epson iscan program instead of just using Xsane and the Plustek sources.  Iscan doesn't work.

However, even though the Plustek sources are apparently included in SANE 1.08 and there is a conf file in /etc/sane.d how do I go about getting it to use the Plustek driver instead of the Epson one?  Everyone talks about doing this, but I can't find anyone who says how to do it.

I changed the 

```
device /dev/usb/scanner0[/cpde] in the plustek.conf file, but what next?

Right now sane-find-scanner gives:

[code[

sane-find-scanner: found USB scanner (vendor = 0x04b8, product = 0x011d) at device /dev/usb/scanner0

```

But scanimage doesn't work... i think because it is still trying to use the Epson driver.  How 

[code[

scanimage

[epson] error in receive - status = 5

[epson] ident failed

[/code]

```

scanimage -d test -T

scanimage: scanning image of size 157x196 pixels at 8 bits/pixel

scanimage: acquiring gray frame, 8 bits/sample

scanimage: reading one scanline, 157 bytes...   PASS

scanimage: reading one byte...      PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 2 bytes...    PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 4 bytes...    PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 8 bytes...    PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 16 bytes...    PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 32 bytes...    PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 64 bytes...    PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 128 bytes...    PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 256 bytes...    PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 255 bytes...    PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 127 bytes...    PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 63 bytes...    PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 31 bytes...    PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 15 bytes...    PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 7 bytes...    PASS

scanimage: stepped read, 3 bytes...    PASS

```

One Note:  The Scanner works in Windoze 2000

----------

## Juki

Here is my /etc/sane.d/plustek.conf

-snip-

#

# The USB section:

# each device needs at least two lines:

# - [usb] vendor-ID and product-ID

# - device devicename

# i.e. for Plustek (0x07B3) UT12/16/24 (0x0017)

 [usb] 0x04B8 0x011D

 device /dev/usb/scanner0

-snip-

And modprobe scanner module with proper options.

I haven't use scanimage but xsane and quiteinsane works ok.

----------

## Wako

Ok, I got my scanner to work by commenting out the appropriate lines in /etc/sane.d/epson.conf

and changing my plustek.conf file as you have below and issuing the command

rmmod scanner

modprobe scanner vendor=0x04b8 product=0x011d

This was using sane-1.0.9.  However, while XSane now works, I can't get the scanner light to shut off after I am done with it (i.e. close Xsane).  Anyone know how to do this?

I tried to compile sane-1.0.10-pre1 just in case it fixed this, but while the backend would compile, the frontend would not install.

Any ideas?

Thanks!

----------

## ejahn1

I'm probably going to go the plustek route, but here is an account from the epson message board of a successful iscan install(iscan doesn't support gcc 3.X yet):

[quote]

254 re(1):Information regarding gcc 3.x compile issues

2003/1/15(WED)13:40 - Davo - dhcp-2-47.eatel.net - 73 hit(s)

It quotes it.

Password

Ok boys and girls, I just got it to work.

I'll post a how to in a couple of days.

Meanwhile here's what I did:

0) Recompiled linux kernel 2.4.20 (could have put scanner in scanner.h & recompile just that module)

1) install gcc 2.95.3 as a second gcc compiler

2) removed all traces of iscan and sane

3) switched to gcc 2.95.3 (export PATH=/where/to/gcc2.95:$PATH) and compiled iscan-1.4.0-src.tar.gz and sane-backends-1.0.9.tar.gz

4) messed around with epson.conf

5) set up scanner module with vendor & product id (just have to "modprobe scanner")

6) set up to insert module scanner at bootup (its overkill, but I'm lazy)

7) set up scan group, change mode to several files, created 1 symlink

 :Cool:  @ prompt typed: iscan

9) perfect test scan, saved to file (I now cannot xsane or xscanimage 'cauze I wiped them & have not recompiled yet)

10) declare victory (my 1250 Photo works great) and go to bed  :Smile: 

I hope that steps 1 & 3 help you. I'll post more detailed instructions in the future.

Thanks to all who helped me figure out why it just would not work, both on this board and www.linuxnewbie.org and a couple of sites found via www.google.com/linux

Davo

[Trees]

(238) Information regarding gcc 3.x compile issues 2002/12/31(TUE)05:05 samppa (754) <<

`-(254) re(1):Information regarding gcc 3.x compile issues 2003/1/15(WED)13:40 Davo (1162) *Quote:*   

> 

 

----------

## ljkopen

Hi all,

I just install and got iscan running on gentoo.  I wanted it installed because I feel it does a superb job at auto color correcting film negative scans.  It can also auto color correct within the selected frame. Nice stuff.

Here's what I did.

0. Installed xsane and compiled kernel with USB and USB scanner support. copied kernel to my /boot area and booted machine. Verified scanner showed up using 'lsusb'.

1. downloaded the 3.X compatible iscan soruce file (Mine was labeled: iscan-1.5.2-1.redhat.8.0.tar.gz).

2. extracted the tar.gz file (it created its own sub-directory called: iscan-1.5.2).

3. cd 'ed into the iscan-1.5.2 directory.

4. executed the following commands to build and install the program.

```

./configure

make

make install

```

When I tried to run the iscan product I got the following error (in an X window): "could not send command to scanner"

The following three steps fixed this problem.

5. added the "epkowa" parameter to the /etc/sane.d/dll.conf file:

```

echo "epkowa" >> /etc/sane.d/dll.conf

```

6. copied the iscan installed epkowa.conf file to the xsane area.

```

cp /usr/local/etc/sane.d/epkowa.conf /etc/sane.d/.

```

I then edited the "epkowa.conf" copy (in /etc/sane.d/) and uncommented the line relating to my usb scanner (It was the last line)

7. Finally I had to link the epkowa libraries to the sane library area:

```

cd /usr/lib/sane

ln -fs /usr/local/lib/sane/libsane-epkowa.so.1

```

I read that the file libsane-epkowa.so should also be linked, but I havn't found that its necessay yet.

Good luck and have fun.

----------

